# Isnt Guwahati in India?



## gaurav_indian (Jan 2, 2009)

*Isnt Guwahati in India?*

I dont think so.Why our media didnt give coverage to the guhawati blasts on 1st Dec?For them affairs of saif and kareena are more important.
Where is the unity now?Where are the protests and peace march or is it only for people living in big cities like mumbai,delhi,ahmedabaad only?What about Guhawati not many people know these blasts happened there.

India should learn from Sri Lanka.They are kicking LTTE's a** now.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 2, 2009)

^ agreed. just dont understand the fact that people in the media are almost ignoring the Guwahati attacks...

but then as for the peace march... shouldn't the people of Guwahati start off such protests?? [or if they have, then blame the media again, cos none has reported it]

unless the people living in Guwahati get up and protest, expecting someone in some other part of India to stage dharnas etc isn't exactly practical. Is it ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 2, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ agreed. just dont understand the fact that people in the media are almost ignoring the Guwahati attacks...
> 
> but then as for the peace march... shouldn't the people of Guwahati start off such protests?? [or if they have, then blame the media again, cos none has reported it]
> 
> unless the people living in Guwahati get up and protest, expecting someone in some other part of India to stage dharnas etc isn't exactly practical. Is it ?



You can check and enquire people of delhi and other states also protested against the mumbai terror attacks on the same day when mumbai protested.
Why not for Guhawati?Why arent we signing petitions for those?Media wont report it TRP nahi milegi inko. 

We have a media which works like some intelligence agencies.They blame pakistan within 2 hours of terror attacks.They report as they know everything."Star news ki khabar ka asar" "Humne kaha tha ke attacks honge aaj tak sabse aage" "sabse bada khulasaa aaj raat 9:30 baje" 

Dont know kaunse college se yeh log journalism seekh ke aate hai.There are only 2-3 decent news channels in india.
Can u believe when mumbai attacks happened and there were no live pictures i heard a reporter from Star News asking a guy who got hit by bullet "aapko goli lagi hai aap kuch bataye kya hua wahan"


----------



## red_devil (Jan 2, 2009)

TRP mere bhai .... sab kuch TRP ka kamaal hai....

unless there is a mass coverage given to the incident, even the normal citizens cant feel the pinch and so people sirf so jaayenge.....jantha ko jagane ke liye media chahiye aur media ko TRP ki parwah hai....


----------



## gigyaster (Jan 2, 2009)

Agree with you all people. Am happy that atleast you people bother for it. Media gives a very low importance here. And even the people don't bother to protest, they will just do dharna and a new way to protest is to hunger strike, even that doesn't help now a days. Regional news channels like NE TV says 33 injured and 4 dead whereas more than 50 were injured and 6 dead to the recent blast. This is due to the fact that NE TV is directly or indirectly owned by Congress and Congress is the ruling party there in Assam. SAme is the case with 'NEWSLIVE'- owned by Hamanta Biswa Sharma-the health minister of Assam. Similar is the case with National tv news channels. And there is so much hidden stories about the corruption about this state behind the structured development. I'am also a citizen of guwahati and I bother all about this, I want to raise my voice but am easily suppressed by the same axomiya people, they say _''baed diyog na, kune patta diya, hoi thakok ze hoi aase''  _ (Leave it na, who gives importance, let happens, whatever is meant to happen)
Hope that future of this state is bright.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ Thanks for sharing your experience mate.I know what you guys are going through.Here in india common people's life is worth 5 lakh rupees if they die and 50000 if they are injured.I wish terrorists kill some of these ^%%^#@$ ministers.Then they will understand how it feels when someone from your family dies in terror attacks.But that wont happen becoz they have NSG commandos for their security.


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2009)

That my friend is the difference between a bomb blast & hostage situation, add to that the fact that now bomb blasts have been categorized as low level intensity & high level intensity. So accordingly they are covered.

Guwahati is a part of India, hence the kind of coverage. If it weren't there would have been justice done.


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2009)

Fame blasts should I say...lol


----------



## chooza (Jan 3, 2009)

n6300 said:


> TRP mere bhai .... sab kuch TRP ka kamaal hai....
> 
> unless there is a mass coverage given to the incident, even the normal citizens cant feel the pinch and so people sirf so jaayenge.....jantha ko jagane ke liye media chahiye aur media ko TRP ki parwah hai....



Bhai, agar Mumbai attack bhi yeh elite claas pe na hokar normal hota toh bhi yeh media kuch nahi karta. Remember Delhi, Jaipur, Bangalore? Indian media is so selfish. I CONDEMMN WITH STRONG WORDS.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 3, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> *Isnt Guwahati in India?*
> 
> I dont think so.Why our media didnt give coverage to the guhawati blasts on 1st Dec?For them affairs of saif and kareena are more important.
> Where is the unity now?Where are the protests and peace march or is it only for people living in big cities like mumbai,delhi,ahmedabaad only?What about Guhawati not many people know these blasts happened there.
> ...



1st Dec or Jan?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 13, 2009)

I live in Assam and I am really against those pesky reporters. They are just ignoring Assam and other small states and cities. But they don't fail to show celeb stuffs. i don't know why call themselves NEWS channel. They should be named ENTERTAINMENT channels. They only try to entertain people and nothing else. So big blasts took place at more than 11 places in Assam and didn't show it for more than 6 hours or so and that also showing the same recorded material again and again. So many incidents keep on happening on in whole of India which really takes stuff to display on the channel but they a minimum of 4 hours to display their celeb stuffs, filmy gossips ad cricketer's praise. Once they made "Dhoni ne bike ki sawwari ki" a breaking news and "Khan Wars" a TOP STORY which contains nothing but filmy gossips and crap. How could they!!!! India TV and Star News being the top among them.


----------



## amol48 (Feb 14, 2009)

*I love India TV* more than Raju Srivastav or Sunil Pal or any other comedian! They just can't make me laugh as much as India TV, Star news or Aaj tak can!  Great comedy channels. (or news channels?!)


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

*1st Jan*



Bittu Das said:


> I live in Assam and I am really against those pesky reporters. They are just ignoring Assam and other small states and cities. But they don't fail to show celeb stuffs. i don't know why call themselves NEWS channel. They should be named ENTERTAINMENT channels. They only try to entertain people and nothing else. So big blasts took place at more than 11 places in Assam and didn't show it for more than 6 hours or so and that also showing the same recorded material again and again. So many incidents keep on happening on in whole of India which really takes stuff to display on the channel but they a minimum of 4 hours to display their celeb stuffs, filmy gossips ad cricketer's praise. Once they made "Dhoni ne bike ki sawwari ki" a breaking news and "Khan Wars" a TOP STORY which contains nothing but filmy gossips and crap. How could they!!!! India TV and Star News being the top among them.


Totally agreed to this. I lived there til I was 5 years old, it's such a place, beauty, nature, clean air, but no one even knows what's going on.

Ever seen any other tea gardens in the world? Stretches of forests right out of the capital? I dun think it's there anywhere else.


----------



## mmharshaa (Feb 14, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> You can check and enquire people of delhi and other states also protested against the mumbai terror attacks on the same day when mumbai protested.
> Why not for Guhawati?Why arent we signing petitions for those?Media wont report it TRP nahi milegi inko.




Delhi people protested in support of the protestations made by mumbai people against the terror attacks...But in this case there is no such initiative from the Guwahati people....What can the other states do when there is no protest from the home ground????


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

They've given up, there's no use, trust me, I've been there.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 14, 2009)

It isn't about Guwahati. It is all about the lack of professionalism in our private news channels. Channels like Star News, India TV, etc.  are strong in emotional content and hyper patriotism, at the cost of the up-to-the-point and factual reporting.


----------



## 6x6 (Feb 15, 2009)

Aberforth said:


> It is all about the lack of professionalism in our private news channels.


I dont agree, It is their professionalism. Private channels show, what people want them to show. 

its TRP game


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, must say, their so called "professionalism" S U C K S!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 16, 2009)

DD news are way better than any Aaj Tak Parso tak news channels.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 16, 2009)

IndiaTV is the best of the spoof makers. They just want to make people attacted to it by adding lousy news every half an hour. And I don't understand how can they make up their own ripped off news. Rascal lousy journalists.


----------



## nix (Feb 18, 2009)

probably coz the chinese will soon lay claim to it...


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 30, 2009)

6x6 said:


> I dont agree, It is their professionalism. Private channels show, what people want them to show.


Professionalism in news reporting isn't catering to tabaloid hysteria but showing actual news. Otherwise, a Star News show wouldn't be much different from MTV Roadies.


----------



## tejass (Apr 30, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> *Isnt Guwahati in India?*
> 
> I dont think so.Why our media didnt give coverage to the guhawati blasts on 1st Dec?For them affairs of saif and kareena are more important.
> Where is the unity now?Where are the protests and peace march or is it only for people living in big cities like mumbai,delhi,ahmedabaad only?What about Guhawati not many people know these blasts happened there.
> ...


yeah man..I was thinkin about that,media's a** should be kicked in India 



gaurav_indian said:


> DD news are way better than any Aaj Tak Parso tak news channels.


yeah  a lot better...than any other news news channel


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ agreed. just dont understand the fact that people in the media are almost ignoring the Guwahati attacks...
> 
> but then as for the peace march... shouldn't the people of Guwahati start off such protests?? [or if they have, then blame the media again, cos none has reported it]
> 
> unless the people living in Guwahati get up and protest, expecting someone in some other part of India to stage dharnas etc isn't exactly practical. Is it ?




Everything inside here is for fun only, and adds no real value to your life... WARNING: If you're the over-sensitive type, avoid this section!


what is meant by this line.............................

did u noticed it when u opend this page


----------



## Aberforth (May 14, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> DD news are way better than any Aaj Tak Parso tak news channels.


I agree. It is about the only channel that still retains it professionalism. It is like fresh mango to the commercial 'mango drinks' that private news channels are.


----------



## confused (May 14, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> India should learn from Sri Lanka.They are kicking LTTE's a** now.


well, if u see srilankan civil war's history, its only after they got a determined leader in mahinda rajpaksa that they are getting concrete results (in fact a desicive victory i should say), so unless the lame puppet of a PM is replaced by some one determined for change, i dont see any thing happening.


----------



## Mystic (May 15, 2009)

confused said:


> well, if u see srilankan civil war's history, its only after they got a determined leader in mahinda rajpaksa that they are getting concrete results (in fact a desicive victory i should say), so unless the lame puppet of a PM is replaced by some one determined for change, i dont see any thing happening.



 ^ You want that I-R-Obama?   I don't really see anyone so determined to work forward on real issues, not temples or masjids, black money (lol, they must have received that stupid viral email), ban English and computer, or I-fix-economy-in-6months-in-Italian-style puppets. 

Results aren't that far, by that I mean the formation of Government and its actual policy after that. I don't care who wins or what, as long as they don't come up with retard barbaric idiotic mindsets.


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

Mystic said:


> ^ You want that I-R-Obama?


hey atleast he'll be better than puppets like manmohan or fanatics like advani/modi, etc



Mystic said:


> I don't really see anyone so determined to work forward on real issues, not temples or masjids, black money (lol, they must have received that stupid viral email), ban English and computer, or I-fix-economy-in-6months-in-Italian-style puppets.


i mean lets face it: just 1% of india's population lives in J&K. and yet so much money is spent in its defence(eg. it costs india $1million/day to maintain forces on the siachin glacier). thats just one glacier. imagine all the money india spends. and not to mention all blood being spilt over the kashmir issue. Which is spreading so far that people all over India are under threat.

I mean cant the fu<king government reach a settlement on this issue?? when will we find a determined leader to get the job done?? the nehru clan is total bollocks, while the BJP is worried about hindutva and all such s#it. and i dont see anyone else either.

also the police forces across the nation should be trained and given modern equipments to deal with 26/11 like situations. instead the govt chooses to sit on its backside and do nothing.

what use is keeping 1/2 of the military in JK, while the rest of the country gets torn to shreds???

and dont even get me started on the naxalite issue.


----------



## micro_vishal (May 19, 2009)

confused said:


> i mean lets face it: just 1% of india's population lives in J&K. and yet so much money is spent in its defence(eg. it costs india $1million/day to maintain forces on the siachin glacier). thats just one glacier. imagine all the money india spends. and not to mention all blood being spilt over the kashmir issue. Which is spreading so far that people all over India are under threat.



Well J&K issue is very complex. Niether India nor Pakistan will ever give up their places in J&K. Its important to keep security tight there otherwise it becomes very easy for the terrorists and pak army to enter in Indian border which can create more disturbance in the country. Its not about only one glacier. You will find some shocking facts about this in wikipedia. Search it.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 18, 2009)

Spammers bumping the threads???
err wtf??


----------

